# Help with cpt code



## cdehner (Jul 10, 2008)

Hello,
I am new to this area so I am not really sure how it works. I work for a  general surgery group. We are having a problem locating a code for a procedure. The procedure performed was:  Exp Lap with lysis, mobilization of right ureter, stenting of ureteral injury with a singl J ureteral stent, closure of enterotomy. This was a co-surgery with a urologist. Our group has never performed this operation before and we can not agree upon a code with the urologist group. So any help we could get would be appreciated.

Thank you
Carla


----------



## MLS2 (Jul 10, 2008)

I was looking at the 50945 through 50949 set of codes...specifically 50947??


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jul 10, 2008)

*Open procedure vs laparoscopy*

Was this open or done laparscopically?

What code(s) does the urologist office suggest? And what is your office suggesting?

You might have one code as a co-surgery, with another separate procedure done just by the general surgeon. 

The sanitized op report would be helpful, if you can manage that.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC


----------



## cdehner (Jul 11, 2008)

Thank you for your responses. Initially we were looking at cpt code 50947. But after reading the operative report it sounds like this procedure was done open. The urologist really has not said a code. When we read the codes together they don't seem to like any of them. What other procedure do you think the general surgeon can code? Most of our cases are pretty straight forward this is really different for us. Thank you for your help.
Carla


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jul 11, 2008)

*We really need the op report*

I think we really need to see the op report to help you.

50780-85 are for open ureteroneocystosomy ... but none of them mention the J stent ... you might need a 22 modifier there in addition to the co-surg 62 modifier.

You *MIGHT* be able to bill the exp lap for the general surgeon as well.
You mention injury ... was this a trauma case?

It all depends on the op report, and how clearly the surgeon(s) documented what exactly they did.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC


----------

